# Sadly we've gone bust



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

And that it, we have gone bust today. 
We were doing really well in Jan/Feb but with cancellations and rent today I pulled the plug. 
Laid off the remainder of the guys so they can get Unemployment some of them ive employed for several years. Was a sad day. 

I will bounce back detailing may be just me again im lucky I have a 3 car garage where I started. 20 years doing this this and today was my worst day ever giving the keys back to the landlords.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

So sad to hear this. You will bounce back. Good luck. 

Peter


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Fentum said:


> So sad to hear this. You will bounce back. Good luck.
> 
> Peter


Seconded, all the best

Malcolm


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry to hear this - you will work it out and move forward - good luck


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to here that. With your skills and knowledge you'll be back !


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Grim times for all but you've obviously been hit hard. Keep your chin up and bounce back when your able. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Such a tragic post, I am so very sorry to hear this and I fear it will be far from the last time we read it.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Gutted, I don't even know this company, but always hate to see any business or person go bust, even if I dislike them personally.
Behind every one there is a string of affected as most have others relying on the income you earn. To be fead a family, pay bills, wages and on it goes.
Good luck going forwards, hope you get back on ya feet again soon :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you bounce back 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Sad news, hope you can pick up again when this Covid-19 is over. Main thing is to stay safe for now. I know it doesn't put food on the table, but you've got to be here to do that.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry to read this. Good luck for the future. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Sad news buddy, I hope there is a brighter outlook for you in the months to come


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Can only echo what the guys have already said, here's hoping you bounce back stronger than before.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Feel for you bud, not easy in current climate and if there is anything to take away from this is it was not your fault or reputation that made the business go bust. It is current situation with Pandemic. 
Try not to let it get into your head too much, yeah it is gutting and devastating.. However you will rebound back harder than ever, I have seen your work and admired it on many occasions. That kind of skill you cannot ignore. Regroup, re plan, re build... All you can do


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear what I think (from your previous post) you were expecting (?) . Keep positive MFD, as you said your health is priceless. Best wishes for the future :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, all the best for the future, hope you get yourself back up and running at some stage and hopefully be able to offer some employees jobs back at some point in the future ...


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Very sorry for you and it seems you cared about the guys you employed.
Good luck for the future.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gutted for you and fingers crossed the future pans out for you soon!!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The sooner we get through this the better for everyone. You'll bounce back, hopefully sooner rather than late mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear this .
Be safe and take care .


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Sad news. Unfortunately we are in very tough economic times.
Our health is paramount though, judging from people’s comments, I’m sure you will be back, so good luck for the future in whatever you do.
Let’s keep looking after one another.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

So sorry Fella.
Do hope you bounce back. Good luck for the future.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very sorry to learn this, can’t image how it feels, keep safe and hopefully on the other side you will hopefully be able to rebuild


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

😞 best wishes for the future


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As one door closes, another will open for you. Sorry to read the news. Never nice when companies have to close but you’ll be back I’m sure.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Could you not put your staff on Furlough where the government pays them 80% of their wages?


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

robby71 said:


> Could you not put your staff on Furlough where the government pays them 80% of their wages?


I believe OP is in the states, I'm totally unsure on what they're policies are over there

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to see this, good luck for the future I'm sure you will recover once this terrible situation is resolved.


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Sad news, stay safe.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this. Good look for the future


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Sad news think this is just the start for loads of people.


----------

